# 2010 & 2012 rear window Lid differences



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking for a Rear spoiler, wondering if previous model spoiler would fit, rear window looks the same, lid is bigger, might have same curving???
Need expert opinion


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

You can buy the OEM spoiler (for the Turbo) at the dealer. 

Check this thread: http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/52855-yellow-2-5l-beetle.html


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Cadenza_7o said:


> You can buy the OEM spoiler (for the Turbo) at the dealer.
> 
> Check this thread: http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/52855-yellow-2-5l-beetle.html


 Researching for other spoiler designs

That's strange, parts manager at VW dealer told me they won't sell them. "only for Turbo" attitude, I guess I'll have to call other dearlers.

Thanks,
Juan


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure if that is the OEM one. The one on the Turbos have the top part in black. It could be that they had unpainted OEM spoilers and just paint it on both sides to the car color. That's probably why it is the car color on top. Looks better I think to be fully painted. Do we know what it costs?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Found this place:
$159 plus $80 one color, or $159 plus $160 two tone FREE shipping

http://www.elitespoilers.com/inc/sdetail/volkswagen_beetle_spoiler_2012__factory_style/7043/18446


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

There's also this one, it's custom and made for the '12 beetle!
Made by 3Dcarbon
http://www.3dcarbon.com/style_kits.asp?ID=91&l1=0&l2=11&l3=33&l4=52


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I would contribute what I have been told by VW because we had a customer inquire about adding the spoiler. The hatch itself has additional supports in the hatch to support the additional weight of the spoiler (I know it is not a lot, but that is how the engineers designed it), so there is actually a different part number for the hatch. Also, the gas struts are different so the lid with a spoiler doesn't close at a faster rate than one without.

Primed spoiler from VW retails for $501.00


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Side Question*










What is the story on the Pink NB? Was this a special factory issue? Just curious, have never seen before.

BTW, I do like the two-tone spoiler set up on the '12 Beetle, looks good in person on the Turbo Launch White Edition.


----------

